# Interesting Reading



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I just received a book by Kerry Pirece that I highly recommend for those contemplating how to take their "hobby" to the next level. The book is "Small-Production Woodworking for the Home Shop". ISBN 1-55870-462-0. I got it on Amazon, used, for about $3.50.

The book studies nine woodworkers in detail on where they came from, how they got into woodworking, how they chose their products, and how they marketed and grew their company over a number of years. It deals with crafts such as bandsaw puzzle boxes, clocks, intarsia, toy, and box making crafts people. All of these woodworkers do both wholesale and retail craft shows. The bulk of their work is sold wholesale, but they have favorite retail shows they continue to do.

Even though the book was written 10 years ago, I believe it is still very much applicable to today's woodworker. I actually read it in one evening because I couldn't put it down. The detail and thoroughness is pretty amazing. If nothing else, it's good inspirational reading.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds right up my alley. I'm going to check it out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'll give that a look… I read a lot too


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Do they touch on internet marketing? Rvrn if they don't it still sounds like it is worth the read.


----------

